# ממליצה על צלם שצילם אותנו בפראג



## unexpectednt (13/11/12)

ממליצה על צלם שצילם אותנו בפראג 
היי לכולם, אני רוצה לתת קצת במה לצלם האדיר שלנו שצילם את החתונה שלנו בפראג(לכל אלה שכמונו, לא יכולים להתחתן בארץ)
אני לא אחפור לכם יותר מדי על "הוא ככה והוא ככה והוא גם ככה", אבל אני אגיד משפט אחד, זה קצת קלישאתי להגיד שהתמונות של החתונה שלי מרגשות אותי, אבל הם מרגשות אותי בעיקר בגלל שאיך שהוא צילם אותנו , שיקף את הזוגיות שלנו, את האמיתיות, נטולת פוזות...
אז פשוט תסתכלו ותתרשמו
שיהיה המשך שבוע מעולה לכולם


http://www.ronnyrozenbergblog.com/


----------



## ronitvas (13/11/12)

תודה רבה 
את יותר ממוזמנת להעלות קרדיטים מהחתונה עם שאר נותני השירות.
זה מידע מאוד חשוב לכלות שבוחרות להתחתן בחו"ל.


----------



## mariannakpl (13/11/12)

תודה!!!!


----------

